
People Don't Need Another Mobile App - rcymerys
https://latenightcoding.co/whats-the-point-in-building-a-mobile-app/
======
DavidParmelee
This article does address some common hurdles in onboarding that, in most
cases, shouldn't be there - like push notifications permissions.

But I usually find myself talking people out of getting an app made, versus a
mobile-friendly website, unless all of the following are true:

\- Your users would be able to access and use mobile apps on their devices.

\- Your competitors’ apps are getting a lot of use (or you have no
competitors).

\- Your app would have key functionality (not just nice-to-have features) and
benefits that a mobile website couldn't provide.

\- You've verified that people need this key functionality via rigorous user
research. (Asking loaded questions, like "This would be a good app, right?",
is a trap. Don't do it!)

\- Your user research has shown that your customers would be convinced that
they should use an app for this. If it's a tough sell, take the website / web
app route instead.

According to an article I saw in Recode last year, around half of mobile users
no longer download a new app in a typical month.

